# bricks?



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Im new to moto devices, does the sfb/fxz + rsd mean we can always recover from bricking our devices?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, but there's probably some crazy situation where it might not.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

K, that was only thing holding me back from rooting and installing the bootstrap. Really don't want a $600 paperweight. Rooted very easily. Thunderbolts first root was way more hands on than this one was.  thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

